# 330i/zhp - what's the difference?



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

as i understand, the zhp is a suped-up version of the 330i.
but i want to know the **definitive** differences.
i did a search here on +330i +zhp +differences and +diff that turned up empty.

can someone take a stock 330i and mod it to match the zhp specifications? 
of course it'd be cheaper to just order the zhp, i know, but im wondering
what a zhp **has** that any 330i owner **can't** get?
where does one find the zhp technical specs?

also, is there any badge, or other identifiable way to distinguish a stock zhp from a stock 330i? 
i thought the front ends are different, but i'm not sure.

lastly, is the 04 330i the first zhp's available?

thanks in advance for your replies!
:thumbup:


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

becki said:


> as i understand, the zhp is a suped-up version of the 330i.
> but i want to know the **definitive** differences.
> i did a search here on +330i +zhp +differences and +diff that turned up empty.
> 
> ...


www.bmwusa.com


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

Technic said:


> www.bmwusa.com


what part of this [see pic] says anything about zhp?

can you be more specific please?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

You will find the technical specifications as Technic has suggested.

The 330i ZHP option was introduced partway through the 2003 model year.

Differences (for 2004 models):
-- Slightly modified engine (rated 235 hp instead of 225)
-- Different exhuast
-- Different final drive ratio 
-- Shorter shift lever (with manual transmission)
-- M Technic II aerodynamic pkg (different front and rear bumpers and side skirts, different fog lights)
-- High-gloss shadowline (glossy black) trim around side windows instead of chrome
-- M sport steering wheel (with fatter rim)
-- Alcantara (synthetic suede) for shift boot, parking brake boot and steering wheel rim
-- Different interior trim (silver or black "cube" trim -- sort of fake carbon fiber look)
-- Standard Alcantara/cloth seat upholstery
-- Black headliner
-- "Lower, stiffer, firmer" suspension (says BMW, but there is some controversy over whether the suspension is any different)
-- 18-inch wheels and tires
-- ZHP comes in one unique color (Imola Red) and is not available in several colors (Electric Red, Gray-Green, Steel Blue) that are otherwise available on the 330i
-- ZHP cars can't be ordered with premium pkg or SMG (although the SMG will be available next year)

There are a number of modifications that could easily be made to a non-ZHP 330i that would duplicate ZHP features, but the mechanical changes (engine, final drive) would be awfully expensive, as would duplicating the standard ZHP upholstery.


----------



## zhp-in-waiting (Oct 24, 2003)

LMC said:


> -- ZHP comes in one unique color (Imola Red) and is not available in several colors (Electric Red, Gray-Green, Steel Blue) that are otherwise available on the 330i
> -- ZHP cars can't be ordered with premium pkg or SMG (although the SMG will be available next year)


In the US the ZHP is available with Alpine White, Imola Red, Orient Blue, Jet Black, Titanium Silver, Oxford Green, and Black Saphire.

In Canada the choices are Imola Red, Jet Black, Black Saphire, Mystic Blue, Silver Grey, and Titanium Silver.

In Canada you can get it with the Premium Package too - in fact it is hard to find one without both packages (I did).


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

zhp-in-waiting said:


> In the US the ZHP is available with Alpine White, Imola Red, Orient Blue, Jet Black, Titanium Silver, Oxford Green, and Black Saphire.
> 
> In Canada the choices are Imola Red, Jet Black, Black Saphire, Mystic Blue, Silver Grey, and Titanium Silver.
> 
> In Canada you can get it with the Premium Package too - in fact it is hard to find one without both packages (I did).


Hmm, you left out silver gray in the US.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

becki said:


> what part of this [see pic] says anything about zhp?
> 
> can you be more specific please?


ZHP=Performance package

And yes, ZHP equipped 330's are easily distinguishable from the other 330 sedans...if you are a BMW fan that is!


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> ZHP=Performance package


that's the bit of info that i was missing...

thanks!

ps - i am trying to become a bmw fan/enthusiast - which is why i need to know the diff - based on sight alone


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

For a quick ID based on sight, ZHP = the M aero II bumpers, the black trim around the windows and/or the ZHP-only (in USA) style 135M 18-inch wheels (any one of which COULD be fitted after purchase to a plain-vanilla 330i)



becki said:


> that's the bit of info that i was missing...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ps - i am trying to become a bmw fan/enthusiast - which is why i need to know the diff - based on sight alone


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

becki said:


> that's the bit of info that i was missing...
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ps - i am trying to become a bmw fan/enthusiast - which is why i need to know the diff - based on sight alone


Sounds like you already are one! Just keep on reading.


----------



## zhp-in-waiting (Oct 24, 2003)

greginaz1 said:


> Hmm, you left out silver gray in the US.


Oops. And Mystic Blue.


----------

